# Refrán / Proverbe : Más vale lo malo conocido que lo bueno por conocer



## kraputasky

*más vale lo malo conocido que lo bueno por conocer* 


por favor ayudadme con esa!
gracias


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Kraputasky,

Je crois que c'est le dicton que je déteste le plus tellement il est fataliste ! 

"Mieux vaut un mal connu qu'un bonheur incertain".


----------



## kraputasky

Haha,
merci beaucopu!!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonsoir

Suelo emplear este, más general:
_Mieux vaut un tiens que deux tu l'auras_ 
aunque da una idea de posesión que no da el dicho en español

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## /Latingirl/

Pues en la facultad me explicaron que _
Mieux vaut un tiens que deux tu l'auras _corresponde al refrán 
español *más vale pájaro en mano que ciento volando.

*¿Es esto correcto? Je reste dans l'attente de votre
réponse!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Latingirl:

Oui, c'est bien ça !

Et pour moi "Un tiens vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras" n'a pas le sens de "más vale lo malo conocido que lo bueno por conocer" (désolée, Martine.).

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## /Latingirl/

Salut Gévy!

je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi! à mon avis "más vale lo bueno
conocido que lo male por conocer" n'a pas le même sens...

Je vais y réfléchir afin de trouver une expression semblante en français!


----------



## josepbadalona

familièrement :
on sait ce qu'on a on ne sait pas ce qu'on va trouver/ ce qui nous attend

a ver si alguien lo mejora ...


----------



## cat06

Hola

Que pensez vous de : "on sait ce que l'on perd mais pas ce que l'on gagne!"


----------



## josepbadalona

cat06 said:


> Hola
> 
> Que pensez vous de : "on sait ce que l'on perd mais pas ce que l'on gagne!"


 
*oui,* c'est exactement ce que j'aurais aimé trouver du premier coup !!!! merci


----------



## Da An

"*más vale lo malo conocido que lo bueno por conocer* "

Une variante : "Mieux vaut une médiocre certitude qu'un brillant espoir"


----------



## Pauloba

La traduccion de las expresiones son un quebradero de cabeza. Es que alguien podria decirme como se diria en francés:

" mas vale malo conocido que bueno por conocer"

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Paquita

Te propongo :
Mieux vaut le mal connu que le bien inconnu.
o
Mieux vaut un mal connu qu'un bien qui reste à connaître.

Pero nunca lo he oído en Francia... En google, los encuentras como refrán escocés o judío...


----------



## Vialys

Proverbes du Larouse:

*le mieux est l'ennemi du bien - *on court le risque de gâter ce qui est bien en voulant obtenir miex.  Creo que es el que corresponde.

Suerte!


----------



## Fanette

Vialys said:


> Proverbes du Larouse:
> 
> *le mieux est l'ennemi du bien - *on court le risque de gâter ce qui est bien en voulant obtenir miex.  Creo que es el que corresponde.
> 
> Suerte!




No me parece que esta traducción corresponda al español. Sin embargo, no tengo otra alternativa que proponer. ¿Alguién podría definir un poco más el significado de "Más vale malo conocido que bueno por conocer"?


----------



## Paquita

Fanette said:


> . ¿Alguién podría definir un poco más el significado de "Más vale malo conocido que bueno por conocer"?


 
Il vaut mieux se contenter de ce que l'on a même si ce n'est très satisfaisant plutôt que de prendre des risques pour améliorer sa situation sans trop savoir où l'on met les pieds... (par exemple rester près de chez soi pour un salaire de misère plutôt que tenter d'émigrer vers un pays inconnu où l'on peut avoir un travail mieux payé)

J'ai trouvé moi aussi des expressiones françaises, mais elles ne rendent pas compte à la fois des deux notions bien-mal et connu-inconnu


----------



## yserien

Se agradece la traducción literal y las explicaciones ; sirven para entender el sentido de la frase, que no es poco, pero lo ideal sería dar con la frase consagrada para el refrán español, aunque se salga un poco de la literalidad.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

On sait ce que l'on perd mais pas ce que l'on gagne.

En español tenemos: más vale pájaro en mano que ciento volando con un significado similar.


----------



## yserien

Couche-toi plutôt sans souper, que de te lever avec des dettes.
Se parece algo pero no .....(lo dejo de muestra)
Otro que se parece algo :
*Arrange toi d'un mauvais maître, de peur d'en trouver un plus piètre.*


----------



## Pauloba

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Para mí, lo que más se asemeja a ese dicho español es *il vaut mieux un tiens que deux tu l'auras.*


----------



## Vialys

Si, me gusta lo que propone Victor!


----------



## nicduf

Hola,
Je propose, "Ne pas quitter la proie pour l'ombre" mais  "Un tien....." est aussi très bien.


----------

